# Watching my Diet and Getting Cranky and Irritable



## shana (Mar 9, 2009)

Hi,

I'm trying to watch my diet so I can lose weight. I'm trying to avoid foods with fat and with sugar, including fruits. I'm on Day 3 and I get cranky, irritable, and in a bad mood whenever I start watching what I eat. I think it messes with my blood sugar and my blood sugar level drops, but I don't know- I'm not a nutritionist. Because of this, I want to go to Weight Watchers and get expert advice on how to eat to lose weight without getting irritable, cranky, and in a bad mood from low blood sugar levels. My mother is giving me problems about joining (and she controls my life)- it's expensive. 

Does anyone with knowledge of nutrition know why I get cranky, irritable, and feel like I can bite someone's head off when I go on a diet and watch what I eat? Another possibility is withdrawal from breads and sugars, which I normally eat when not on a diet. Or it could be my blood sugar level going down.

Thanks!


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

A dearth of sugar won't cause withdrawal symptoms.

You could be eating too little, or you could be not getting enough of a particular vitamin. I suggest talking with a nutritionist.


----------



## RiversEdge (Aug 21, 2011)

It is the sugar withdrawal but also, your body has a mind of it's own and you are telling it to do something that it doesn't want to do -- and it's giving you a fight.
Hold out, it will adapt. You will have those days every now and then, especially when facing temptation - but you can do it. Hang in there.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

I repeat, it won't cause a "sugar withdrawal".

While you can get a sugar addiction, you can also get an addiction to online games and just about any other thing that gives you pleasure. It's not likely you have a sugar addiction (and that's an understatement). And it's certainly a disservice to the people who have a legitimate addiction to just throw the term around.

If your diet is particularly low in sugar you may experience a sugar craving. This is normal and not indicative of addiction. Sugar is a useful fuel. So long as your supplying your body with enough fat/protein calories, you should be fine while your body switches over to ketosis.


----------



## enfield (Sep 4, 2010)

there's information in the sidebars

http://www.reddit.com/r/keto/

http://www.reddit.com/r/Paleo/


----------



## vancouver (Apr 7, 2012)

Hey IMO you should redo your diet plan. Fats are not your enemy (I know that sounds crazy), It depends on the types of fat your taking in.

For sure if your not getting the right blend of Carbs/Protein/Fats you can get moody. I realized this when I tried a low-carb diet.

Check out this site, Its loaded with info, diet plans, tips, nutrition, workouts etc.

http://www.bodybuilding.com

Remember multiple small meals (like 6/day) are better than the classic 3 meals (or less), and keeps your metabolism high.


----------



## SterilizeMe (Jan 16, 2013)

It could definitely be low blood sugar. I get cranky and develop headaches when my blood sugar drops too low.

I know there will always be differing opinions, but I don't think you should be avoiding fats or fruit. You need both of those things. Refined sugar won't kill you either, if you eat in moderation (i.e. a few small pieces of candy versus a whole candy bar). 

You're likely to have more success if you make a lifestyle change instead of dieting. Find a way of eating that works for you, that you could stick with your entire life, and do that. I would suggest seeing a nutritionist to help you lose weight and eat properly.


----------



## heysam (Jan 14, 2013)

The only reason why I get in a bad mood when I am on a diet is beause of the fact that I cannot eat the foods I want because they're too fattening. It's just... Ugh! Makes me want to punch everyone in the face like 'fukc you all for hating/judging fat people, now I can't eat what I want.' 

Oh, I miss Doritos.


----------



## shana (Mar 9, 2009)

In Flames said:


> Before starting your diet did you drink a lot of pop or eat a lot of sugary foods?
> 
> If yes, you may be going through a sugar "withdrawal", I went through one when I first started dieting. From personal experience, it takes about 3 weeks to kick the sugar cravings and it helps to drink a lot of water. It sucks but once your over it it feels great.
> 
> If no, you may be eating too low of calories, and remember _some fat is good. What is your typical diet like?_


_

I only would drink Diet sodas, and did that maybe once a day. I never drink the "regular" sodas. Yes, I ate a lot of sugar, I ate pretty much whatever I wanted whenever I wanted, and I ate until I was full. Maybe I am going though sugar withdrawal, although the diet I'm on now (Weight Watchers) allows me to have a sugary treat (in moderation) if I save up my points. 
I'm drinking 6 glasses of water a day.

I joined Weight Watchers on Tues. ( 2 days ago), the yesterday (the 1st day of the Weight Watchers diet) was very hard and I was starving, irritable, headaches, cranky, and had no energy to do anything, like go work out. Today, I went way over my points limit for the day and ate more than I did yesterday. 
I'm going to talk to a group leader (for Weight Watchers) tomorrow, but I'm aware that I should be eating more protein (like chicken, fish, cottage cheese, seeds, nuts, milk) and less snacks that won't fill me up ( like regular yogurt, applesauce, granola bars).

Here Was My Diet on the 1st Day on Weight Watchers:

- 1 cup oatmeal 
-1 cup fat-free milk
1/2 cup fat-free Greek Yogurt with raspberry preserves 
-1 banana

snack- 1 strawberry yogurt granola bar 
1 Brazil Nut
1/2 cup applesauce

Lunch- 2 pieces bread
.325 cup of tuna
Wendy's Chicken Salad- w/ 3 oz. Grilled Chicken
-.6 oz sugared pecans
-blue cheese

snack- 1 cup blueberries
1 cup strawberries
dinner-
3 oz. ground turkey
1/2 cup mushrooms with light butter
15 baked French fries 
3 pieces celery
1 cup carrots

6 Glasses Of water

-That was my first day on the Weight Watchers diet. I woke up the next morning feeling like I had absolutely no energy or drive to go to the gym, and hungry and irritable, feeling uncomfortable.

This was my diet today (the 2nd Day on Weight Watchers):

breakfast- 4 egg whites and 2 pieces of fat -free cheese
1 cup cereal
1 cup fat-free milk
1/2 cup fat-free Greek yogurt with raspberry preserves
1 banana
14 almonds

snack- 1 piece of bread 
1 tbsp reduced-fat peanut butter

lunch ( I went way over my points with this lunch out at Longhorn's):
-15 small fried shrimp
- 1 piece bread
-1 tsp butter
salad with lite dressing
4 croutons
- 2 pieces bread
-sirloin steak
-11 chips

snack- 1 banana
tomatoes
dinner- catfish- 6 oz. 
1/2 cup baked beans
1/2 cup white rice
carrots_


----------



## shana (Mar 9, 2009)

Sacrieur said:


> A dearth of sugar won't cause withdrawal symptoms.
> 
> You could be eating too little, or you could be not getting enough of a particular vitamin. I suggest talking with a nutritionist.


I don't think I can afford to see a nutritionist, but I've joined Weight Watchers ( 2 days ago), so I'm not doing the dieting alone without guidance.


----------



## shana (Mar 9, 2009)

Coincidence said:


> Why you avoid fruits ? and not all fats are bad for you i mean as long as you are in a calorie deficit for the day, well the only way to lose fat is by burning more calories than you consume but that doesn't necessarily mean to eat less just eat "healthy" there is a big difference cause this also should be a lifestyle change not just a quick fix , eventually you will get used to the change , i started to gain weight after quitting smoking , i decided to quit all unhealthy empty calories food even refined sugar , when i reached my goal weight i tried to add it again to tea/coffee as i used to do i didn't like it , now i am not missing white sugar at all ... , and you can always exercise at home buy lightweight dumbbells ,
> comfortable shoes and play your favorite music this is the best youtube fitness channel in my opinion : http://www.youtube.com/user/FitnessBlender
> they have so many workouts to choose from choose whatever the easiest exercises for you to begin with but don't forget to eat before and after workout also try to combine cardio and strength training for optimal fat loss , but keep in mind exercising without counting calories won't give you desirable results if your goal is to lose weight and be patient losing weight quickly isn't healthy at all .


I avoided fruits because I was on NutriSystem years ago and I was allowed only 1 serving of fruit a day, but I was supposed to eat a huge amount of vegetables. I read that fruits are high in sugar (which is why they taste good). However, on the Weight Watchers diet I'm now on, we're encouraged to eat as much fruit and vegetables as we can, since they're both 0 points, which means we can have unlimited amounts of fruit and vegetables to eat.


----------



## Skeletra (Aug 30, 2012)

Whoever told you to avoid fruit should be hanged.
The sugars in fruit are natural and not damaging. Fruit are also high in vitamins.
You should also not avoid all types of fat. Fish fat is amongst the healthiest types, I'd even say its essential. Rich in omega 3's and minerals. I've been using omega 3 to fight seasonal depression. I still look like a bone rag.

Also one thing, if you're cutting down sugars of all types, be weary of other artificial sweeteners. Aspartame, that you find in a number of "diet" and "light" products breaks down to formaldehyde in our bodies. Formaldehyde is what laboratories use to preserve dead animals and tissue samples, for our body that blocks the natural process of the cells and has been proven to increase the risk of leukaemia, amongst a series of other diseases.
Aspartame also makes you crave sweets making you feel like you need more. 

Red chilli and really dark chocolate decreases hunger. Dark chocolate also lowers blood pressures and help prevent heart disease.


----------



## alittleunwell (May 27, 2012)

Yah, sounds weird but it could be not enough fat (of the good kind). That 1st days' diet looked pretty low on it to me. I eat a lot of low fat foods, and I've noticed that it can affect my energy and make want to eat all the time if I don't get enough good fat in.


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

It'll be like that for the first few days. It should get easier in a week or so. Make sure you're getting enough carbs. When I restrict carbs I get in a mood where I'm ready to smack someone. Don't completely cut out fats either. From what I understand fats have an impact on your hormones, so that could possibly be it too. 

Of course I'm speaking from my own personal experiences. What works for me might not work for you.


----------

